# testing circuit board on Stand mixer



## cassie69emt (Aug 4, 2004)

OK I know this isn't a computer related question BUT I am hoping someone may be able to tell me how to test the circuit board to see if it is bad. My mixer will not turn on .Its a Kitchen Aid bowl lift 5 qt .
Thanks any help is appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Testing a circuit board is VERY specific to the specific design of the board. There is no general "test" that you can specify.


----------



## iamubiquitous (Jul 11, 2008)

KitchenAid is a consumer division of Hobart and should be found online. They make LITERALLY hundreds of different models of mixer in that size range. Some use analog switches (Toggle-type) and some use a chip-based 'controller'. You need to get the service manual from the factory or take it to an AUTHORIZED service center for diagnosis. I was a tech. at a service center authorized for around 200 different manufacturers and they charged, depending on appliance, anywhere from $5.00 to $15.00 U.S. for diagnostics out of warranty.


----------

